# Hubcentric Rings for Ronal Turbo's (68mm x 57.1mm)??



## oldskltoy (Jan 1, 2002)

I can't seem to find these anywhere? Just want the plastic ones, figured they'd be easy to find/cheap but seems like the 68mm is rare!
I know BFI has the 8mm hubcentric rings, but I don't want to space them out anymore. I already rub with 205/50/15's and the current offset. Just want them to fit the damn hubs








Any help is much appreciated.
Tim


----------



## oldskltoy (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Hubcentric Rings for Ronal Turbo's (68mm x 57.1mm)?? (oldskltoy)*

Anybody?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Hubcentric Rings for Ronal Turbo's (oldskltoy)*

Sorry, can't get !


----------



## vwlotech (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Hubcentric Rings for Ronal Turbo's (68mm x 57.1mm)?? (oldskltoy)*

x2,.. areyou sure of the 68mm size? LMK I might have a lead on where to get some.....maybe.


----------



## oldskltoy (Jan 1, 2002)

According to the BFI site they are 68mm.. 
What do the other R10 guys use??


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (oldskltoy)*

get them from oettinger they run the same bore bc they make the 68mm for a eurovans ect.....vag cars with bigger bores =saves on making 50 different applications and other models and adapt them dowe to 57 for our's call oettinger


_Modified by greekspec at 6:50 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## oldskltoy (Jan 1, 2002)

Bump!
Anybody have Oettinger hubcentric rings on their R10 equipped MK2's??
Thanks
Tim


----------

